# Trunk Keeps Coming Open



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chev Cruze LTZ and the trunk keeps opening when it feels like it when the car is sitting. Anyone else have this problem??? If so what is the fix?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I've read about some trunk buttons being corroded, but the symptom was not being able to open the trunk. Maybe a bad key fob???


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

See "possessed trunk opens randomly" thread under the service issues forum to read more details about this issue. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5600-possessed-trunk-opens-randomly.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't seem to have that problem if I put my remote on top of my refrigerator. With the keys in my pocket, always doing something to my Cruze. Locking the doors, opening the trunk, sounding off the panic around the house.

Do that by leaning against a counter or my work bench, or my pup would jump up and hit my pants pocket. Or taking a nap on the couch. Did that at a grocery store once, those carts are the correct height to hit on of those buttons. So make a point to put those none recessed pushbuttons remote in my shirt pocket.

My worthless opinion on this Cruze remote, really a stupid design in all aspects, just one quick hit of any button will activate something. Over past GM vehicles, they have really increased the range. Same thing is true with cell phones now that they got rid of that protective cover, but least they put a lock on those.

Wife doesn't have that problem, keeps her keys in her purse. That is a possible solution for us guys, we can carry a purse!

Now if your Cruze is doing stuff with your keys on top of the refrigerator, have random electrical problems. Didn't play with that yet, some devices will trigger a command when powered up with a poor battery connection. All depends upon that geek that wrote the program.


----------



## bobf9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a '12 same problem. Chevy has a fix which involves changing out the sensor and replacing with a sensor that requires 2 pushes on the remote to open trunk. Problem solved. Talk to dealer. BTW a friend's trunk opened while driving, so it's not necessarily a pocket or purse push that opens the trunk.


----------

